# I've finally own them bodum barcelona flatware



## Julio (Feb 25, 2021)

I remember seeing the Bodum Barcelona flatware on food network 12 years ago. I immediately came online to see where I could purchase them to no avail. For years I would search online about 2 - 3 times a year and nothing. A month I did my search and a website called Royal Design is selling them but at the time they were in backorder. So I had to wait 3 week + 1 week for shipping. I have to say they look as good as they did the days I saw them on food network.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2021)

I think that cutlery is gorgeous. You can really see the Danishn ancestry of the company in that design.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 26, 2021)

Really lovely.  How do you like them in daily use?


----------



## Julio (Feb 26, 2021)

Janet H said:


> Really lovely.  How do you like them in daily use?



I received them yesterday I wouldn't know yet. I did used the fork only is just like any regular fork except this one is a bit heavier. The table spoon looks to be really big my mother thought it was a serving spoon when she saw it.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 2, 2021)

I love clean, functional but beautiful design, and those tick all the boxes.


----------

